# Twitch: Fans glauben Amouranths Vorwürfe nicht, sie wehrt sich



## GoodnightSolanin (21. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Fans glauben Amouranths Vorwürfe nicht, sie wehrt sich* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Fans glauben Amouranths Vorwürfe nicht, sie wehrt sich*


----------



## dacarter2160 (21. November 2021)

Ein neuer Tag, eine neue Arschmuuhrand News, na wenigstens bleibt sich PC Games in der Hinsicht treu.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Lach mich tot…herrlich.
Hätte vor lauter Aufregung beinahe noch eine Tee getrunken.


----------



## FalloutEffect (21. November 2021)

Da fällt mir nur ein: "Die Geister die ich rief, werd ich nicht mehr los"


----------



## arrgh (21. November 2021)

Aber die Frage lautet doch... 

Was hat die gute Frau heute gefrühstückt?


----------



## Schalkmund (21. November 2021)

*Spannend Spannend Spannend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Wird unsere leckende Pöterprinzessin noch ihren wohlhabenden Prinz treffen oder muss sie sich auf ewig mit einem Harem aus Kleingeld-Simps zufrieden geben?

*Dies und mehr Erfahren sie in der nächsten Sonderausgabe von PC Games!*


----------



## rp12439 (21. November 2021)

Also ich möchte jetzt mehr über Kkatima lesen. Sie hat mehr Abbonenten.


----------



## arrgh (21. November 2021)

rp12439 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte jetzt mehr über Kkatima lesen. Sie hat mehr Abbonenten.


Das ist jetzt aber oberflächlich. Die Dringlichkeit über diese Twitch-Stars zu berichten, erschöpft sich doch nicht bloß in deren Popularität, es geht doch auch um die Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit ihres Schaffens. Und dass Amuranna in diesem Sinne die wohl wertvollsten und inspirierendsten Inhalte anzubieten weiß, steht eindeutig außer Frage.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Ein schier endloser Quell hochbrisanter News. Während Amüserantha nicht mehr weiß, wie sich sie sich noch räkeln soll, damit auch der letzte Depp noch irgendeine Stelle an ihr findet, die noch nicht entdeckt wurde und hier und da so getan wird, als könne sie ein Vorbild, ja schon fast die personifizierte Unschuld sein, werden Kritiker einer Hexenjagd ausgesetzt.
Gleichwohl hat natürlich nix mit nix zu tun. Stürzt die Purchen zu Poden, die es wagen, daran was auszusetzen…ist doch ganz normal.  🤫🤔


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (21. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ein schier endloser Quell hochbrisanter News. Während Amüserantha nicht mehr weiß, wie sich sie sich noch räkeln soll, damit auch der letzte Depp noch irgendeine Stelle an ihr findet, die noch nicht entdeckt wurde und hier und da so getan wird, als könne sie ein Vorbild, ja schon fast die personifizierte Unschuld sein, werden Kritiker einer Hexenjagd ausgesetzt.
> Gleichwohl hat natürlich nix mit nix zu tun. Stürzt die Purchen zu Poden, die es wagen, daran was auszusetzen…ist doch ganz normal.  🤫🤔


Man kann von Amouranth sicherlich halten, was man möchte, aber hier werden weder ihr Streaming-Verhalten noch ihre Onlyfans-Werbung kritisiert. Stattdessen findet eine  Täter-Opfer-Umkehr statt, bei der man ihr die Schuld für das Fehlverhalten des Geschäftspartners in die Schuhe schiebt. Außerdem kann man kaum von einer Hexenjagd gegen die "Kritiker" sprechen, weil Amouranth die nämlich anonym zitiert.


----------



## Superkuh (21. November 2021)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Man kann von Amouranth sicherlich halten, was man möchte, aber hier werden weder ihr Streaming-Verhalten noch ihre Onlyfans-Werbung kritisiert. Stattdessen findet eine  Täter-Opfer-Umkehr statt, bei der man ihr die Schuld für das Fehlverhalten des Geschäftspartners in die Schuhe schiebt. Außerdem kann man kaum von einer Hexenjagd gegen die "Kritiker" sprechen, weil Amouranth die nämlich anonym zitiert.


Ich finde diese Aussage gegenüber Kritikern des ganzen Vorfalls ehrlich gesagt zu einfach gestrickt; mit einem Totschlagsargument, man würde Täter-Opfer-Umkehr betreiben, nur weil man etwas hinterfragt.

Ich kann das ganze genauso umdrehen und sagen, ihr lasst euch von einer Person instrumentalisieren, die nur durch Aufmerksamkeit lebt, indem ihr ihre Aussagen ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen als gegeben darstellt und ihr damit genau das beschert, was sie will...nämlich Aufmerksamkeit. Ihr redet von Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, ohne überhaupt überprüft zu haben, ob ein strafrechliches Verhalten im Raum steht. Und den Staatsanwalt möchte ich sehen, der das anklagen möchte. Wo kein strafrechtliches Verhalten, da auch kein Täter. Nicht jedes Verhalten, das einem nicht gefällt ist strafrechlich relevant. Auch dann nicht, wenn eure Community Managerin in einem anderen Thread behauptet, dass "Belästigung" dies sei. Ich müsste täglich 10 Anklagen verfassen, weil ich mich  belästigt fühle.

Nein, ich möchte Sexualdelikte nicht herunterspielem, ich hatte beruflich lange genug damit Berührung und ich bin froh um jeden Täter, der zur Strecke gebracht wurde, aber genauso auch froh um jeden nachweislich Unschuldigen, der davor bewahrt werden konnte. Auch wenn die letzteren aufgrund der Medien nie wieder unschuldig sein können, da immer etwas in den Hinterköpfen bleibt.

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich habe bei solchen medialen Themen immer Bauchschmerzen, selbst bei Medien, die dies gründlich recherchieren (und zu diesen zähle ich euch in diesen Themenbereichen nun wirklich nicht).


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. November 2021)

Weiß noch jemand was aus Will Tanner geworden ist ?  Ich wünsche ihr für die Zukunft nur das Beste


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (21. November 2021)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Aussage gegenüber Kritikern des ganzen Vorfalls ehrlich gesagt zu einfach gestrickt; mit einem Totschlagsargument, man würde Täter-Opfer-Umkehr betreiben, nur weil man etwas hinterfragt.
> 
> Ich kann das ganze genauso umdrehen und sagen, ihr lasst euch von einer Person instrumentalisieren, die nur durch Aufmerksamkeit lebt, indem ihr ihre Aussagen ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen als gegeben darstellt und ihr damit genau das beschert, was sie will...nämlich Aufmerksamkeit. Ihr redet von Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, ohne überhaupt überprüft zu haben, ob ein strafrechliches Verhalten im Raum steht. Und den Staatsanwalt möchte ich sehen, der das anklagen möchte. Wo kein strafrechtliches Verhalten, da auch kein Täter. Nicht jedes Verhalten, das einem nicht gefällt ist strafrechlich relevant. Auch dann nicht, wenn eure Community Managerin in einem anderen Thread behauptet, dass "Belästigung" dies sei. Ich müsste täglich 10 Anklagen verfassen, weil ich mich  belästigt fühle.
> 
> ...


Okay, aber ist es keine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, wenn ich dem Opfer sage, es sei selbst schuld und habe das Verhalten des Täters provoziert? So lesen sich nämlich die zitierten Kommentare. 

Naja, könnte sie sicherlich alles mit Chat-Verläufen nachweisen. Abgesehen davon, dass Belästigung weit mehr als nur etwas ist, dass einem "nicht gefällt", wäre der von Amouranth beschriebene Fall spätestens als Erpressung strafrechtliches Verhalten - weil der Geschäftspartner nämlich mit dem Beenden der Zusammenarbeit droht.

Aber hier geht es doch auch gar nicht darum, dass ein vielleicht Unschuldiger angeklagt wird. Es wurden keine Namen genannt, eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung oder Hexenjagd kann überhaupt nicht erfolgen. Es geht nur um eine persönliche Erfahrung, aufgrund der Amouranth auf ein gegenwärtiges Problem hinweisen möchte, um andere zu schützen. Ob und wieviel ihr Interesse dabei zum Generieren von Aufmerksamkeit besteht, sei mal dahingestellt, aber die Kritiker sprechen Amouranth vor allem die Erfahrung ab und machen sie selbst für das Geschehene verantwortlich.


----------



## RoteRosen (21. November 2021)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Aussage gegenüber Kritikern des ganzen Vorfalls ehrlich gesagt zu einfach gestrickt; mit einem Totschlagsargument, man würde Täter-Opfer-Umkehr betreiben, nur weil man etwas hinterfragt.
> 
> Ich kann das ganze genauso umdrehen und sagen, ihr lasst euch von einer Person instrumentalisieren, die nur durch Aufmerksamkeit lebt, indem ihr ihre Aussagen ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen als gegeben darstellt und ihr damit genau das beschert, was sie will...nämlich Aufmerksamkeit. Ihr redet von Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, ohne überhaupt überprüft zu haben, ob ein strafrechliches Verhalten im Raum steht. Und den Staatsanwalt möchte ich sehen, der das anklagen möchte. Wo kein strafrechtliches Verhalten, da auch kein Täter. Nicht jedes Verhalten, das einem nicht gefällt ist strafrechlich relevant. Auch dann nicht, wenn eure Community Managerin in einem anderen Thread behauptet, dass "Belästigung" dies sei. Ich müsste täglich 10 Anklagen verfassen, weil ich mich  belästigt fühle.
> 
> ...


Das kannst du knicken. Als gelernter Psychologe kann ich mir nur an den Kopf wenn ich so einen Mist lese was die Mods zu dem Thema bisher beigetragen haben.
In deren Köpfen geht die Situation mit der Opfer-Täter Umkehr nur in eine Richtung, die denken nicht mal eine Sekunde darüber nach, dass vielleicht der anonyme Mann hier das Opfer ist und diese charakterschwache (<-- Ironie) Frau der Täter...

Bestes Beispiel für solch eine Situation in der Öffentlichkeit war die Geschichte zwischen Jonny Depp und Amber Heard (häusliche Gewalt).
Depp hat seinen kompletten Ruf verloren, bekommt gefühlt keine Rolle mehr, wurde aus laufenden Verträgen gefeuert. Und wieso? Weil seine Ex-Frau lügen über ihn erzählt hat und alle ihr geglaubt haben.
Was hat man dann vor Gericht festgestellt? SIE HAT IHN geschlagen und Elon Musk hat sie geschlagen und sie hat versucht es Depp anzuhängen.
Ironie dahinter: Sie hat weiterhin alle ihre Rollen und wurde aus keinem Vertrag geworfen.

Also was lernen wir daraus? Opfer-Täter geht in beide Richtungen und wenn ein Großteil der Menschen eher in der Opposition der Dame sind sagt spricht das Bände.

Was wir als Gesellschaft mal dringend bräuchten wäre eine genderneutrale Rechtsprechung!



GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Okay, aber ist es keine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, wenn ich dem Opfer sage, es sei selbst schuld und habe das Verhalten des Täters provoziert? So lesen sich nämlich die zitierten Kommentare.
> 
> Naja, könnte sie sicherlich alles mit Chat-Verläufen nachweisen. Abgesehen davon, dass Belästigung weit mehr als nur etwas ist, dass einem "nicht gefällt", wäre der von Amouranth beschriebene Fall spätestens als Erpressung strafrechtliches Verhalten - weil der Geschäftspartner nämlich mit dem Beenden der Zusammenarbeit droht.
> 
> Aber hier geht es doch auch gar nicht darum, dass ein vielleicht Unschuldiger angeklagt wird. Es wurden keine Namen genannt, eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung oder Hexenjagd kann überhaupt nicht erfolgen. Es geht nur um eine persönliche Erfahrung, aufgrund der Amouranth auf ein gegenwärtiges Problem hinweisen möchte, um andere zu schützen. Ob und wieviel ihr Interesse dabei zum Generieren von Aufmerksamkeit besteht, sei mal dahingestellt, aber die Kritiker sprechen Amouranth vor allem die Erfahrung ab und machen sie selbst für das Geschehene verantwortlich.


Es geht hier viel eher um die Situation, dass ihr niemand glaubt, dass solch eine Situation überhaupt stattgefunden hat. Sie versucht mit einem sehr ernsten Sachverhalt Klicks/Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren, ergo nutzt sie die sexuelle Misshandlung von Frauen zu ihrem persönlichen Vorteil aus.
Daher kommt die primäre Antipathie der Leute!


----------



## Ronegrim (21. November 2021)

Und ihr gebt so einer Gurke auch noch eine Plattform. Was zum Henker hat die Dame mit Gaming zu tun. Naja durch eure Hilfe rollt der Rubel immer schön weiter.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

Seit Tagen wird hier über solche hoch Niveau News/Artikel diskutiert, und was macht PCG? Genau sowas zu bringen um das ganze noch mehr aufzuheizen.
Und dann Wundert man sich über diverse Kommentare.
Köstlich.

Das ist so als wenn ein Herr Kokick neben der ganzen Blizzard/Activision Problematik mal schnell seine Hand auf Mitarbeiterin Knie ablegen würde, obwohl sie ihn vorweg abgewiesen hatte.


----------



## Superkuh (21. November 2021)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Okay, aber ist es keine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, wenn ich dem Opfer sage, es sei selbst schuld und habe das Verhalten des Täters provoziert? So lesen sich nämlich die zitierten Kommentare.
> 
> Naja, könnte sie sicherlich alles mit Chat-Verläufen nachweisen. Abgesehen davon, dass Belästigung weit mehr als nur etwas ist, dass einem "nicht gefällt", wäre der von Amouranth beschriebene Fall spätestens als Erpressung strafrechtliches Verhalten - weil der Geschäftspartner nämlich mit dem Beenden der Zusammenarbeit droht.
> 
> Aber hier geht es doch auch gar nicht darum, dass ein vielleicht Unschuldiger angeklagt wird. Es wurden keine Namen genannt, eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung oder Hexenjagd kann überhaupt nicht erfolgen. Es geht nur um eine persönliche Erfahrung, aufgrund der Amouranth auf ein gegenwärtiges Problem hinweisen möchte, um andere zu schützen. Ob und wieviel ihr Interesse dabei zum Generieren von Aufmerksamkeit besteht, sei mal dahingestellt, aber die Kritiker sprechen Amouranth vor allem die Erfahrung ab und machen sie selbst für das Geschehene verantwortlich


Merkwürdig, ich habe in diesem Artikel in keinem "kritischen" Post der Fans gelesen, dass sie ihr vorwerfen, dass sie selbst schuld sei und alles provoziert habe. Manchmal liest man wirklich nur das heraus, was man lesen möchte. Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Quellen, aber das ist nicht meine Aufgabe, die auch noch für den Artikel zu suchen. Ich möchte noch einmal eines verdeutlichen: Ich erlaube mir in diesem Fall aufgrund der mangelnden Beweise einfach schlicht GAR KEIN Urteil. Punkt.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch nichts mehr zu alldem auch nichts mehr schreiben, weil ich schon der Meinung bin, dass mein eigentlicher Post als abgeschlossen gesehen werden kann. Ich finde es aber immer wieder herrlich, wenn Leute mit ihrem Google-Halbwissen und ihrem allgemeinen Rechtsempfinden mir mein Fachgebiet erklären möchten, was strafrechtlich relevant ist und was nicht. Daher seien ein paar Anmerkungen doch erlaubt:

Bevor man einen solchen Artikel oder gar eine solche Replik unter dem Gewand des Journalismus verbreitet, sollte man die grundlegenden Basics doch beachten. Nämlich das Geschriebene auf den Wahrheitsgehalt überprüfen. Ich greife dir hier mal ein bisschen unter die Arme, das geht sogar mit Google sehr schnell: Die einzige Belästigung, die das Strafrecht kennt sind §184i (sexuelle Belästigung) und §238 StGB (der Stalking-Paragraph). Lies dir die beiden doch mal genauer durch, §184i verlangt eine sexuelle Berührung und der Stalking-Paragraph wird schon seit seiner Existenz sehr eng ausgelegt (da müsste sich das schon über einen langen Zeitraum abgespielt haben). Alles, aber auch wirklich alles andere sind Dinge, die einem "nur nicht gefallen". Jetzt erklär mir doch mal bitte, was für dich strafrechliche Belästigung ist, vielleicht habe ich während meinen Srafrechtsvorlesungen doch mal geschlafen. Rechtskundige könnten natürlich noch die Beleidigung als Notfallparagraph heranziehen, aber das wird jetzt zu speziell.

Erpressung §253 StGB setzt (finanzielle) Bereicherungsabsicht beim Täter voraus, ich bin auf deine Subsumtion des Sachverhalts gespannt. Eine Nötigung stünde eventuell im Raum, aber da die Hürden auch hier recht hoch sind, kann man das nie und nimmer auf eine bloße Aussage einer Person stützen, zumal Zeugenaussagen immer subjektiv geprägt sind. Wenn es entsprechende Beweise gibt, muss die Bewertung selbstverständlich neu erfolgen.

Nicht umsonst gibt es bei Sexualdelikten, wo man sich in vielen Fällen oft nur auf die Aussage der Geschädigten berufen kann aussagepsychologische Gutachten über den Wahrheitsgehalt der Geschädigten, die fast immer mehr als 50 Seiten umfassen. In vielen Fällen sogar viel mehr. Und ihr schreibt eine "News" aufgrund ihrer Twitternachrichten darüber?`Nochmals, wer muss hier wem seine Arbeit erklären?

Wie gesagt, ich wollte eigentlich gar nichts dazu schreiben, aber deine strafrechtliche Belehrung kann ich hier nicht stehen lassen. Hinzu kommt, dass das deutsche Strafrecht hier sowieso nicht anwendbar ist, aber wenn man nicht einmal in der Lage ist, das nationale Recht zu recherchieren, dann erst recht nicht ausländisches.

Zu dem Punkt: Eine strafrechliche Verfolgung könne gar nicht stattfinden. Wenn du wüsstest, was Staatsanwälte alles dürfen, wenn sie Wissen erlangen, dass ein Verbrechen vorliegen könnte. Sie müssen das schon von Amts wegen, falls das kein Antragsdelikt ist. Nur wird das hier wahrscheinlich nie der Fall sein, es sei denn es erscheinen mehr Beweise oder Anschuldigungen der selben Art.

Ich weiß, das wirkt alles paternalistisch und rechthaberisch, aber dein Thread und auch dein Kommentar stoßen mir einfach nur sauer auf. Journalisten sind zwar die 4te Gewalt in Deutschland neben der Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative. Aber ihr seid kein Organ der Rechtspflege, also unterlasst eure Vorverurteilungen und überlasst solche Vorfälle gefälligst den Gerichten. Nach der Urteilsverkündung könnt ihr kommentieren, was ihr wollt. Für mich wirkt die ganze Anprangerei im Netz und die reißende Berichterstattung darüber wie etwas, was wir seit dem Mittelalter eigentlich längst überwunden haben sollten. Und ihr haltet euch dabei auch noch für modern und aufgeweckt. Und eines noch: Unterschätzt nie die Wirkung des Internets, auch nicht die achso oft zitierte Anonymität. Es muss nur ein Mensch wissen, wer der Geschäftspartner war. Dieser muss es herausposaunen und der Mensch wird seines Lebens nie mehr froh, die Wahrheit interessiert dann vorerst nicht.

Dies ist hierzu wirklich mein letzter Post (obwohl...sag niemals nie), auch wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass die üblichen Verdächtigen aufgrund irgendeiner Zwangsneurose jeden Satz auseinanderfriemeln werden.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. November 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Als gelernter Psychologe[...]


 



RoteRosen schrieb:


> In deren Köpfen geht die Situation mit der Opfer-Täter Umkehr nur in eine Richtung, die denken nicht mal eine Sekunde darüber nach, dass vielleicht der anonyme Mann hier das Opfer ist und diese charakterschwache (<-- Ironie) Frau der Täter...


Und welche Indizien hast du für diese Aussage? Die wenigsten hier dürften nicht offen für eine andere These sein, solange man diese auch belegt.



RoteRosen schrieb:


> Sie versucht mit einem sehr ernsten Sachverhalt Klicks/Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren, ergo nutzt sie die sexuelle Misshandlung von Frauen zu ihrem persönlichen Vorteil aus.
> Daher kommt die primäre Antipathie der Leute!


Das ist jetzt allerdings auch eine Behauptung, die nicht belegt ist und damit zwar durchaus wahr sein KÖNNTE, aber doch infrage zu stellen ist.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


>


Ja war er nicht auch schon diplomierter Mathematiker und Physiker? Da war doch mal was, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. November 2021)

Okayyyyyy...noch ne Amouranth-News.
Ich beiß gleich in die Tastatur.
Scheiß drauf ich mach jetzt PC Games Urlaub für zwei Monate.
Online wirds dann halt Eurogamer und als Magazin...hmmm...vielleicht die Computerbild Spiele (ja so weit ist es schon mit der PC Games)?
Ist in meinem Fall nur einen 10er (und eine gerettete Tastatur), aber irgendwann gehts echt nur noch ums Prinzip.
Haltet die Ohren steif Jungs, schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, werdet ihr hier auf der Seite brauchen
Ich sehe noch Minimum 8 Artikel zu diesem unfähigen Pornosternchen bis dahin erscheinen - da müßt ihr jetzt durch.


----------



## fud1974 (21. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Online wirds dann halt Eurogamer und als Magazin...hmmm...vielleicht die Computerbild Spiele (ja so weit ist es schon mit der PC Games)?



Oh.. Computerbild Spiele... du kannst mit Toten reden? (Weil die gibt es schon länger nicht mehr.. zumindest nicht als Magazin, ne Seite gibt es noch).


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Okayyyyyy...noch ne Amouranth-News.
> Ich beiß gleich in die Tastatur.
> Scheiß drauf ich mach jetzt PC Games Urlaub für zwei Monate.
> Online wirds dann halt Eurogamer und als Magazin...hmmm...vielleicht die Computerbild Spiele (ja so weit ist es schon mit der PC Games)?


Bitte nicht ! Wenn das jeder macht....glauben die hier langsam wirklich, dass die Probleme ( in die sie rücklinks mit dem Hinterteil gefallen ist) dieser Dame hier dringend besprochen werden müssten


----------



## Frullo (22. November 2021)

Tja, QED...

Nochmals zu den Fakten/Behauptungen:

Ein Geschäftspartner lädt eine Geschäftspartnerin zum Abendessen ein.
Die Geschäftspartnerin beantwortet die Anfrage nicht.
Der Geschäftspartner wirft der Geschäftspartnerin vor, unseriös zu sein und droht, die geschäftliche Partnerschaft zu beenden.
Will mir mal endlich einer erklären, wo sich in diesem Sachverhalt die Belästigung versteckt?


----------



## Artes (22. November 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tja, QED...
> 
> Nochmals zu den Fakten/Behauptungen:
> 
> ...


Da ist keine. Ihr Verhalten war unangemessen. Wir können nicht sagen ob seine Reaktion ebenfalls unangemessen war. Denkbar wäre es. 

Dennoch ist sie hier nicht das Opfer. Sie wurde nicht Belästigt. Nur weil man sich von etwas Belästigt fühlt wird man nicht auch belästigt. 

Und ihre Aussagen werde ja noch abstruser. Sie spricht hier von "Machtgefälle". Sie ist Selbständig und es ist ein Geschäftsparthner. Sie ist nicht seine Angestellte. Selbst wenn er sie nach einem Date gefragt hätte, wäre das okay.  Man darf eine Frau durchaus nach einem Date fragen. 

Der Eindruck das sie hier nur Aufmerksamkeit erregen will und sich als Opfer darstellen möchte verhärtet sich bei mir. Aber die Sache hat auch was gutes. Wenn das die härteste Geschichte ist die sie auf Lager hat, und das also Erotik/Porno Darstellering dann ist die Welt ja offenbar garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Strauchritter (22. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja war er nicht auch schon diplomierter Mathematiker und Physiker? Da war doch mal was, oder irre ich mich?


Nein mein Lieber du irrst nicht, war/ist er tatsächlich alles schon gewesen. Ein wahres Tausendsassa 
Zum Topic selber sag ich nix, das müssen die wissen.


----------



## Xello1984 (22. November 2021)

"Twitch: Fans glauben Amouranths Vorwürfe nicht, sie wehrt sich dagegen"

dieses Statement von euch ist ungefähr so wahr wie wenn man schreiben würde:

"Deutsche lassen sich nicht impfen!"

Es sind vlt "nur" 35% aber es bleibt eine total irreführende Aussage. Versehen oder Kalkül?


----------



## Toni (22. November 2021)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Auch dann nicht, wenn eure Community Managerin in einem anderen Thread behauptet, dass "Belästigung" dies sei. Ich müsste täglich 10 Anklagen verfassen, weil ich mich belästigt fühle.


Natürlich hast du recht und Belästigung ist ausschließlich ein Strafbestand, wenn es sich um körperliche bzw. sexuelle Belästigung handelt. Ich bezog mich in meinem Beitrag darauf, dass bestimmte vorherige Beiträge sich so lesen, als ob dieser Bestand in irgendeinem Fall gerechtfertigt wäre, sollte er passieren. Diese Kommentare findet man natürlich nicht mehr, weil sie gelöscht wurden. ich entschuldige mich, dass ich den Bezug nicht deutlicher gemacht habe. Auch der Bezug auf eine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr bezieht sich nicht direkt auf Amouranth, sondern auf den generellen Sachverhalt, dass Frauen von manchen (wenigen) als selber Schuldhaft dargestellt werden, wenn sie sich freizügig geben und dann ungewollte Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.

Davon abgesehen wäre es bei einer expliziten Namensnennung ihrerseits natürlich eine andere Sache und gerade bei Falschanschuldigungen ist eine heutige Täter-Opfer-Umkehr zu Ungunsten von in der Regel Männern natürlich ein schlimmer Sachbestand, den es nicht zu entschuldigen gibt.


RoteRosen schrieb:


> Also was lernen wir daraus? Opfer-Täter geht in beide Richtungen und wenn ein Großteil der Menschen eher in der Opposition der Dame sind sagt spricht das Bände.


Es spricht doch eher Bände dafür, dass man sich auf keine Seite stellen sollte, bis nicht recht gesprochen wurde. Die Dame ist bei vielen unbeliebt, daher bekommt sie viel Gegenwind. Solange sie keine Anklage erhebt, oder mit den Finger auf jemanden zeigt, gibt es keinen potenziellen Täter, der zum Opfer werden kann. Mit ihr aber wohl ein potenzielles Opfer, dass gerade zur Täterin ernannt wird. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich herausstellen, dass unsere redaktionelle Aufarbeitung und die Berichterstattung keine Meinung zu den Geschehnissen einnimmt. Was von Autoren und mir unter den Artikel steht, ist die persönliche Meinung von uns. Das sollte aber auch in den Artikeln klar sein.



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Es sind vlt "nur" 35% aber es bleibt eine total irreführende Aussage. Versehen oder Kalkül?


Die Gewichtung fällt sofort darauf in der Einleitung. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das am persönlichen Leseverständnis hängt, wie man das liest, da so eine Aussage im Zweifel ja nie alle Personen betrifft. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein Kalkül hinter der Formulierung, außer dass die Aussage griffiger ist, aber nicht über das Maß des Standard-Küchenzurufs hinaus.


----------



## xdave78 (22. November 2021)

Also meiner Meinung nach, gehört es einfach zum anständigen Verhalten, auf eine Einladung eines Geschäftspartners zu reagieren.
Aber natürlich, dann im Ergebnis Aggressionen und Bedrohungen zu erfahren ist schon harter Tobak.

Leider ist es heutzutage so fragil geworden, wie Man(n) sich äußern darf oder wie nicht. Natürlich ist Sexismus asi, aber es ist auch schwer greifbar. Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn man mit zweierlei Maß zu messen beginnt - das Gefühl hab ich inzwischen manchmal. Zumindest habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass zB. eine Frau die im Netz Männer als schwanzgesteuerte Idioten bezeichnen würde, dasselbe zu befürchten hätte wie wenn ein Mann sagen würde, dass Frauen...


PS: Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das wirklich etwas ist, was mich beschäftigt. Ich bin  mit meinem Baujahr 1978 auch nicht mehr so frisch und habe eigentlich leider schon immer einen bsiweilen recht ...hmm...übergriffigen Humor gehabt. Jetzt muss man damit halt echt aufpassen , sonst schwupp...biste geshitstormed und weggehaftet...

Zum Glück können die Leute die mich kennen und in meinem Umfeld (zu dem auch nicht weniger "übergriffig humorige Frauen gehören") das noch ab und spielen mir LEIDER auch immer wieder (gewollt oder ungewollt) Bälle zu...


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. November 2021)

Wer sich wie eine Nut... präsentiert und genau damit sehr viel Geld macht ist dumm oder naiv, wenn er nicht mit solchen Avancen rechnet. Oder derjenige lügt.

Das ist nicht irgendeine Streamerin, die beleidigt und angebaggert wird. Es ist exakt ihr Geschäftsmodell  jüngere, vielleicht noch nicht ganz sozialisierte Jungs scharf zu machen und auszubeuten. Kein Mitleid mit dieser "Dame"


----------



## Xello1984 (13. Dezember 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Oh.. Computerbild Spiele... du kannst mit Toten reden? (Weil die gibt es schon länger nicht mehr.. zumindest nicht als Magazin, ne Seite gibt es noch).


Also ich lese jetzt nur noch die Screenfun



xdave78 schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach, gehört es einfach zum anständigen Verhalten, auf eine Einladung eines Geschäftspartners zu reagieren.
> Aber natürlich, dann im Ergebnis Aggressionen und Bedrohungen zu erfahren ist schon harter Tobak.
> 
> Leider ist es heutzutage so fragil geworden, wie Man(n) sich äußern darf oder wie nicht. Natürlich ist Sexismus asi, aber es ist auch schwer greifbar. Noch schwieriger wird es, wenn man mit zweierlei Maß zu messen beginnt - das Gefühl hab ich inzwischen manchmal. Zumindest habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass zB. eine Frau die im Netz Männer als schwanzgesteuerte Idioten bezeichnen würde, dasselbe zu befürchten hätte wie wenn ein Mann sagen würde, dass Frauen...
> ...


Du musst dir diesbezüglich keine Gedanken machen. Eine Frau, die cool bzw adäquat auf deine Äußerung reagiert, zeigt, dass sie damit gut umgehen kann und somit ist das eher der Typ Frau, mit dem du gut auskommst. Aber selbstverständlich ist eine total hohle sexuelle Anmache richtig asi und daneben


----------

